# BEFORE YOU POST -  READ THIS:



## George Wallace

*BEFORE YOU POST -  READ THIS:*


Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://army.ca/forums/threads/109795/post-77933#msg77933[/url*http://army.ca/forums/threads/109795/post-77933#msg77933[/url

Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/forums/threads/109795/post-77933#msg77933
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-1278#msg1278
Army Fitness Manual, see https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/Documents/Army%20fitness%20manual.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1897/post-77869.html#msg77869

CFAT practice test - http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - [url=http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta=]http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page




Do YOU Wonder why we have 117 Plus Pages Here ? 

      Simple answer:  People do not bother to do any research and think their question has never ever been asked before.




To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------

